# Chances of miscarriage week by week



## hels08

Hi all, i know they say that when you get to 12 weeks your chances of miscarriage reduce dramatically but does anyone know where you can find week by week stats, i.e chances after 6 wks, 7wks, 8wks etc. Thanks girlies! x


----------



## LunaBean

Dont think there is anything like that, cus theres no set rules, and as much as it's more common before 12 weeks, it can happen anytime, so don't think they like to make charts like that, it would make some people worry more!!


----------



## FlatShoes

I found this;

The statistics regarding miscarriage vary widely depending on the source. Here are some of the basic numbers.

Almost 20% of pregnancies end in miscarriage, with the majority occurring during the first 12 weeks.

There is a 75% chance of miscarriage in weeks 1-2 of pregnancy, when you do not know you are pregnant.

There is a 10% chance of miscarriage in weeks 3-6 and this number drops to 5% during weeks 6-12.

During the second trimester the chance of miscarriage drops again to 3%. After you&#8217;ve reached 20 weeks gestation, it is no longer considered a miscarriage.

For repeat miscarriage the statistic are as follows:

If you have had a miscarriage during your first pregnancy, your chances of another miscarriage are 10-13%.

If you have had one or more live births and one miscarriage your chance of another miscarriage is around 10%.

There is a 40% chance of a repeat miscarriage if you have had two pregnancies and two miscarriages.

The chance of multiple miscarriages is lower, at around 13%, if you have had one or more live births.

If you have had three pregnancies and three miscarriages there is a 60% chance you will miscarry again. If you have had four miscarriages with no live births your chances of a healthy pregnancy drop to 0-5%.

here > https://www.amazingpregnancy.com/pregnancy-articles/337.html


----------



## Louppey

That's really helpful Flatshoes :)


----------



## hels08

Thanks flatshoes, thats great. I know you can never be 100% until baby is here, and my 12 week scan will reassure me loads but got 5 weeks until that! thanks for your help xxx


----------



## FlatShoes

No problemo ladies :)


----------



## destinyfaith

i think its still 15 % chance till 12 weeks unless you see a strong heart beat inbetween if you do at 6 weeks its about 5% then 8 weeks its 4% and 12 weeks 2% ( i got this told at 6 weeks emergancy scan as i was bleeding and seen a HB)


----------



## LunaBean

Jeez, Ive only a 40% chance of having this baby, knew I shouldnt have read that!


----------



## FlatShoes

Maybe its not true - there are so many different versions!

I don't really think stats matter much for individuals! If you have a 1 in 10000000 chance of something but it happens to YOU then stats mean nothing!

We should just all concentrate on ourselves!


----------



## Mizze

These are only average stats Lizzie - dont forget there are unfortunately women out there who have huge numbers of miscarriages- into double figures etc who have health problems to name just one potential variable which always skew (sp?) the figures. 

Mizze


----------



## Clare1981

Great info!! Hels we are due the same day I think!!! :)


----------



## secretbaby

Miscarraige is up to viablity (24 weeks) but obviously alot rarer after 12 weeks - also for late miscarraige there is often a reason - not just an unexplained one.


----------



## Mindy_mini

Check out this link. I think its the kind of thing you are lookin for...

https://miscarriage.tripod.com/first_questions.htm


----------



## hels08

Thanks all. OOOOOHHHH we must be clare, im due 30th Jan, have added you as a friend, be nice to swap tales/troubles seen as we at exactly the same stage! xx


----------



## Tryforbaby

Thanks girls I am very sad today as my friend who has had one m/c 5 months ago is being insensitive with me and telling me not get my hopes up until after 12 weeks. I am 8 weeks and am getting nervous about things as this was about the time that things went wrong for her. I want to be able to celebrate this time with family and friends as I am starting to show a bit and people are noticing things.

Sorry for the depressing post but just had a text from her telling me to do what I want! I know she's still wore from what happened and I can understand that but I want to feel happy not sad and worried.


----------



## ProudMum

Personally I think the whole statistics stuff is a pile of crap... 

not to be too heartless but if its gonna happen its gonna happen... no statistic in this world can prevent it.


----------



## Mel1986

Hi all I'm pregnant again (7+5) after a MMC in Jan this year, I was 13 weeks! I have had two scans so far, one at 5+4 that I paid private for (£90) and one via NHS yesterday arranged by my GP, am pleased to say all is well even after slight bleeding and some cramping. I have been told I have a small cyst on left ovary which explains the cramping.

I honestly want to have a scan every two weeks but at £90 a go I just can't afford it, however, I would advise any of you that are worrying to have one done. It was the best thing I'd ever done, I would never of made the further 6 weeks until the routine scan. You can search the net for your local private hospital and just call up and book in xxxxxxx


----------



## ProudMum

Mel1986 said:


> Hi all I'm pregnant again (7+5) after a MMC in Jan this year, I was 13 weeks! I have had two scans so far, one at 5+4 that I paid private for (£90) and one via NHS yesterday arranged by my GP, am pleased to say all is well even after slight bleeding and some cramping. I have been told I have a small cyst on left ovary which explains the cramping.
> 
> I honestly want to have a scan every two weeks but at £90 a go I just can't afford it, however, I would advise any of you that are worrying to have one done. It was the best thing I'd ever done, I would never of made the further 6 weeks until the routine scan. You can search the net for your local private hospital and just call up and book in xxxxxxx

They can also become very addictive. I spent £800 on private scans with my second pregnancy. Insane amount of money.

If its simply the heartbeat you girls want to see on U/S, I'd 
advise a doppler for short term reassurance until you get your scan. 
I've been there, the scan addict and it cripples your bank balance after a few


----------



## Bebica

hels08 said:


> Hi all, i know they say that when you get to 12 weeks your chances of miscarriage reduce dramatically but does anyone know where you can find week by week stats, i.e chances after 6 wks, 7wks, 8wks etc. Thanks girlies! x

I was just reading that M/C goes up to 20 weeks...and I thought we're safe at 12...


----------



## Bebica

FlatShoes said:


> Maybe its not true - there are so many different versions!
> 
> I don't really think stats matter much for individuals! If you have a 1 in 10000000 chance of something but it happens to YOU then stats mean nothing!
> 
> We should just all concentrate on ourselves!

exactly! I've never thought I'd be 1 in 10.000 but I was in my previous pregnancy(amniotic band syndrome) and also-I do not drink,smoke,do drugs,change parners..no stds ever,no abnormalities,healthy first baby...totally healthy person-but..it happened-1 in 10.000....


----------



## Catwiffy

Tryforbaby said:


> Thanks girls I am very sad today as my friend who has had one m/c 5 months ago is being insensitive with me and telling me not get my hopes up until after 12 weeks. I am 8 weeks and am getting nervous about things as this was about the time that things went wrong for her. I want to be able to celebrate this time with family and friends as I am starting to show a bit and people are noticing things.
> 
> Sorry for the depressing post but just had a text from her telling me to do what I want! I know she's still wore from what happened and I can understand that but I want to feel happy not sad and worried.



Wow, your friend is being really insensitive!! We all know things can go wrong, but there is no point in acting like they WILL go wrong! You have every right to be excited, and your friend should understand that.

Try not to let her upset you, and carry on enjoying your pregnancy. I have had comments from people saying it's too early to get excited and I shouldn't have told people yet as it might "jinx" the baby! It's all rubbish!! I have just been polite but moved on and carried my own way.
Don't let her get you down, enjoy yourself!!! Xxx


----------



## Springtime

I agree ith flatshoes. Miscarriage statistics don't mean a whole lot. I had an MMC after I saw a heartbeat last time. I had to scans last time at 5 and 7 weeks. At 7 weeks we saw the heartbeat, but the embryo measured smaller than it should have.
I was so pleased when I saw the heartbeat last time and took solace in the statistics which said I have a 5% chance of mc. Regrettably the next scan I went to, there was no heartbeat.and statistics meant nothing then .


----------



## jc_d1

This is more a general reply to several comments than to any one person but - ppl are looking at the statisics for some hope....sure if your in the 5% chance group you may still miscarry but 5% is more reassuring than say 20%. And if you do miscarry its not that they were wrong, you were merely part of the unfortanate 5%.......make any sense? :hugs:


----------



## 3Beans

I fear miscarriages. Never having had one scares me even more when in fact my chances are pretty slim. Someone once told me - you can't shake a good egg. If its meant to be its going to be and there isn't much you can do to change that.


----------



## theosmum

here is what I found

After heartbeat is detected, risk of miscarriage is 9.4% at 6wks; 4.2% at 7wks; 1.5% at 8wks; 0.5% at 9wks


----------



## JT2013

My OB told me that the reason they do scans here at 8 weeks and not 12 is because often a miscarriage that you first notice before 12 weeks has actually started many weeks before but you only start bleeding later.

He said that if everything looks good at 8 weeks then only 1% of pregnancies would go on to miscarry- which I'll be reassured by (once I get to the scan of course!)


----------



## mewannabubba

for me i'd say the chances of mc in a certain week reduce when i start the next week. no mc in week 7 =good when i finish week 8, that will be good too

p.s we revived a thread from 2011....


----------



## Yo_Yo

I've been looking at this muscarriage calculate past few weeks. 

Tells you daily odds. 

I find it quite helpful. 

https://spacefem.com/pregnant/mc.php?m=08&d=10&y=12

Ps-ancient thread! Guess shows nothing changes with first tri concerns.


----------



## beansontoast

Thanks so much for all the info on here, its much appreciated in helping to try to reassure me - 5 weeks and 1 day pregnant with my first. Due for a scan 25th Feb, at 7.5 weeks...

The page with the probability day by day is great :o)


----------



## pandi77

I saw this thread a while back and am glad some good notes and updates have been added! As mentioned before the reason 12 weeks gets thrown around so much is because that's when most women get there first viability scan and mmc, molar pregnancy, blighted ovum, ectopic, etc is discovered. In another thread the week by week stats are shown and agrees with what my RE mentioned which was the 8 week hurdle and heartbeat. She said once the heartbeat has been found and you reach 8 weeks the percentage of miscarriage goes way down. The next threshold is between 11-12 weeks when the placenta takes over producing hormones and then the odds are negligible for a non viable pregnancy.

Happy and healthy 9 months to you all and hope to see you in 2nd tri soon!


----------



## Utopia37

Hello Catwiffy, 
Reading your thread, I cannot help but notice that this is not about statistics. This is about you and your best friend. Even if you prove her that statistically, chances of miscarriage are minimal, it will not take away the fact that she is scared for you. I think this is her saying:" you are my best friend and I am worried that same thing that happened to me will happen to you" I would reassure her that I am unsure but hopeful that my baby will be fine and stress how sorry I am about her loss. hope this helps honey, baby dust for you! Hugs


----------



## pandi77

Utopia37 said:


> Hello Catwiffy,
> Reading your thread, I cannot help but notice that this is not about statistics. This is about you and your best friend. Even if you prove her that statistically, chances of miscarriage are minimal, it will not take away the fact that she is scared for you. I think this is her saying:" you are my best friend and I am worried that same thing that happened to me will happen to you" I would reassure her that I am unsure but hopeful that my baby will be fine and stress how sorry I am about her loss. hope this helps honey, baby dust for you! Hugs

Hey Utopia you will be glad to know catwiffy ended up having a healthy baby after that post back in 2011.


----------



## Utopia37

Wow, that is wonderful! I am indeed very pleased to hear that and congrads on the new one!! Youhouuu!


----------



## katestar53

I am in constant fear if MC when pregnant :(( But it us true what a previous poster said, what will be will be... If I manage to get pregnant again I'm going to try & stay calm but easier said than done! x


----------



## Radiance

LunaBean said:


> Jeez, Ive only a 40% chance of having this baby, knew I shouldnt have read that!

Same here! Two live births, a stillbirth and two miscarriages :nope:


----------



## RavenRose

Yo_Yo said:


> I've been looking at this muscarriage calculate past few weeks.
> 
> Tells you daily odds.
> 
> I find it quite helpful.
> 
> https://spacefem.com/pregnant/mc.php?m=08&d=10&y=12
> 
> Ps-ancient thread! Guess shows nothing changes with first tri concerns.

I LOVE this!!! Thank you soooo much :D You've really helped to put my mind at rest :D


----------



## Yo_Yo

RavenRose said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> I've been looking at this muscarriage calculate past few weeks.
> 
> Tells you daily odds.
> 
> I find it quite helpful.
> 
> https://spacefem.com/pregnant/mc.php?m=08&d=10&y=12
> 
> Ps-ancient thread! Guess shows nothing changes with first tri concerns.
> 
> I LOVE this!!! Thank you soooo much :D You've really helped to put my mind at rest :DClick to expand...

Glad it helped you lovely :flower:

I've been looking at it daily since I found out! X


----------



## Wtbam

That daily percentage page is brilliant. #bookmarked!

I am so scared about having a loss. I know what will be, will be, and just trying to remember that!


----------



## Mumof12

Reviving an old thread again lol ,but had to say a lot of what's been said on here makes sense I too was told that I shouldn't say anything at 6 weeks as u don't know yet!! But what will b will b that baby was fines and is due her own baby today,I've also had a few early misscarruages and mmc and live in fear with each pregnancy but both my mmc happened at exactly 7w 5 d and lost at 11 weeks and I do think had I even seen a heartbeat prior to that we probably would've known then it wasn't viable as as one lady said most misscarriges start weeks before I truly believe that as I think the heartbeats would've have been low etc and I do believe seeing a healthy bean at 7 weeks or later does drop your odds as if the hearbeat is healthy and baby growing well I think are very good signs ,but I think just because I have suffered misscarriges I would never say to somebody else u shouldn't get excited yet or tell anyone as their not me and nobody knows who might or might not lose their baby's enjoy every moment of everyday unless u have reason not too don't let anyone take that joy from u as nobody knows what's around the corner xx


----------

